# Diguo Temperature Controlled Gooseneck Pouring Kettle



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Long time no post. Hope you all are well. I am still an avid coffee lover just not online as much as i used to be!

I have been looking for temp controlled kettle for a while but both the Brewista and Bonavita are still selling at nearly a £100. I remember they had a brief time where they were sold a little cheaper but it seems they have not come down in price since release. Aesthetically I also found them a bit bland, not much different than a normal kettle. Whereas things like the Hario Buono are quite striking and iconic.

So in steps Diguo! Yes that famous brand you've never heard of







So it's a Chinese company that is unknown really over here but the price is a more reasonable £65 and seems to have all of the same features. I was a bit dubious buying from an unknown brand but a few good reviews on Amazon and i decided to take the plunge. Here is my review:

*Name:* Diguo Variable Temperature Digital Electric Gooseneck Kettle

*Price:* £60-£65

*Available From:* Amazon

*Looks:*

Totally subjective i know but this thing really looks great in my opinion:









-It has a plug adaptor to convert from Chinese to UK plug but it is not a big plug so no issues there

-My unit had all English printed on the buttons (pic shows chinese) which is a real plus

-Instruction manual is also in English and very easy to use

-Kettle lid just sits on top and has no notch or anything so need to be careful when pouring and use a hand to hold lid on

-Comes with what looks like plastic packaging but is actually a waterproof cover for the base that you leave on, all the buttons work by pressing through the plastic. This is a simple but nice touch to keep unit clean and free from water

-Surprised how small it is, takes up very little footprint. Makes up to 700ml

*Usage*:

This really is a doddle to use. There are 4 custom presets or you can choose your own and it remembers this for the next time you use it.

There is a Temperature Hold button which will keep your water at the desired temp for up to an hour if you wish which is great if you are multitasking in the morning!

Once you take the kettle from the base there is a Timer button so you can start a timer for your pourer. This simply stops when you place the kettle back on the base.

500w so not the fastest to boil but i usually make less than 400ml at a time which takes a few minutes, but if you wanted to use this as a normal kettle for other kitchen uses this might be a little slow, just worth noting.

*Reliability/Durability*

Kettle is nicely made out of metal with a plastic trim at the bottom. The base unit seems to be very sturdy and and the plastic cover serves to keep grinds and water away from the unit. No complaints from me at all, in fact this seems very well made and not some cheap Chinese knock off.

*Final Comments*

Absolutely love this thing. I played with brew temps a lot and have found that 85C is my fave which by all accounts is a tad cooler than most experts recommend. However since purchasing this kettle my brews have been absolutely amazing with no bitterness at all and i can actually taste the flavours that the roasters describe their coffee with. Peach/hazelnut with a brown sugar sweetness? yes i can actually kind of taste that now


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Just bought the silver version of this from Amazon, price has come down a bit now. Should arrive tomorrow, will be interested to see the results. It comes with a UK plug now and English writing on the buttons on the base.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Are the handles plastic or actual wood?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Will let you know when it arrives tomorrow but I think wood


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

OK, so I think the handles are plastic although it is hard to tell as they look very woody and have a grain. Works really well and it is much easier to pour with accuracy than my old stove top goose neck kettle.

What I am trying to work out is once it is at temp and you hit the temp hold button it stays there, but when you pick the kettle up to pour then the temp hold button goes off and therefore I assume the temperature starts to slowly decline. Just googling if this is me or the kettle.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Worked out the hold temp function and I must say I find this much easier to use than my old stove top gooseneck. Making brews at 92 degrees and with the V60 there is an improvement in the cup with consistency and clarity of flavour.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Grabbed one of these a few weeks ago and it's very good. Checked the temperature calibration with a thermocouple device and it's bang on. Like the built in timer function as well, saves hunting down the kitchen timer or looking for your phone.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Just to resurrect an old thread, I am still using this kettle 4 years later and it is still going strong. I especially like the little plastic cover that goes over the base as underneath it still looks like new.

Would definitely recommend this!


----------

